# any ladies got BFP using cbfm but ONLY on HIGHS



## baby0

:flower: THANKS ladies for taking the time to read through my problem i have been using the cbfm now this is my 4th cycle with it i received peaks on 1st month 2nd month got our bfp but sadly mc used monitor on 3rd after m/c but did not dtd let body rest peak on that cycle after bleed but this is now 4th cycle and have had highs from cd7:shrug: only have 21day cycles with 11LP so my question to you lovley pregnant ladies is has any of you got your BFP with the cbfm but only getting highs and no peaks im on cd13 today still high but have dtd every other day from cd7 and even today im still gonna dtd every other day what are you veiws ladies any help very welcomed :hugs:


----------



## dae114

I am so sorry for your loss. I got pg after using cbfm three times ( but the whole ntnp/ttc took 11 months, so not exactly quick). I, too, had shorter cycles, 21 to 23 days max. My understanding of the device is that it often takes a month or even two to understand your cycles and be able to give you the most accurate reading for high versus peak days. If your cycle and hormone levels change drastically from one month to the next ( which may well be going on now for you, due to mc), then the moniter may get a little 'confused' in a sense and need to adjust a bit. Hence why you have had a lot of high days but no peak yet... Cbfm may just be picking up that your cycle is different than previously. But that doesn't mean you cant get pregnant this month. If you are wanting to try this cycle then I would certainly go ahead and keep using cbfm and keep dtd. You may ovulate on a high day this month due to cbfm trying to adjust. Or you may get your peak later and can try then. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## baby0

so thanks dae114:flower: for your reply but wen i m/c i still done the monitor but did not dtd as i let my body rest and have had same peaks days apart from 1st use as i ov on cd10/11 so i guess i have bd this month frm cd7 every other day so hopfully im in today is cd14 so thank u and happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------

